# Desconexion de un generador electrico de 5 kva



## FREDDIELUCERO (May 22, 2008)

hola a todos:

necesito solucionar una inquietud de una persona en una instalacion electrica domiciliaria con una red de 220 vac ,50hz.......


se trata de que cuando  la alimentacion de la red se corte una persona del lugar va a encender un generador de 5 kva.....ese encendido no se necesita que sea automatico......quiere ser la persona quien de la partida al generador.......el tema esta en  que cuando la red vuelva la desconexion del generador debe ser automatica........es decir cortarse solo el generador y que la red alimente el sitio sin problemas.............

yo ya dibuje un esquematico...en donde use un contactor......con todas las conexiones tanto al generador como la alimentacion de la bobina excitadora del contactor.........el contactos nc lo use para la linea del generador que alimenta la instalacion  y el contacto  na del contactor lo use para seguir la linea de fase cuando la red publica este presente......... 

mi inquietud es si realmente funcionara sin problemas..........creeen que el contactor sea suficiente para solucionar este problema?.... .o debo integrarle electronica de potencia?

ojala me respondan..........y de antemano muchas gracias......


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 22, 2008)

en un sistema donde hay tanto en juego no se puede improvisar!

Averigua sobre los sincronizadores de red para generación WOODWARD.

Ahi podras hacerte una idea si necesitas hacer una sincronización isocrona o droop.

Saludos!


----------



## thors (May 27, 2008)

En mi trabajo tenemos un viejo generador de 500kva ,y  la parte de  potencia esta mantenida con 2 grandes contactores con un sistema mecanico para evitar que ambos esten cerrados ( trabajando)  y el  automatismo es muy simple pero eficaz ..

automatico = cuando hay perdida de tension conecta y arranca el generador  inmediatamente y 
      cuendo vuelve la tension publica espera 10 minutos antes de reponer y detener el gen.

¡¡¡ lo malo es que siempre se nota el pequeño corte cunado se realizan los cambios !

y tenemos otro de 700 kva que es sincronizado  ....tiene mucha electronica


----------



## erkillo (May 28, 2008)

La cosa es mas sencilla de lo q parece, pero no se puede dejar ningun cabo suelto por q puede ser  muy peligroso.

Hay empresas como Himoinsa o Gesan q te realizan el estudio y  te Construyen un cuadro electrico adecuado a tus caracteristicas.

Para poder hacer nosotros  un  cuadro adecuado y sin riesgo deberiamos conocer mas detalles, como por ejemplo, ese generador  es suficiente para abastecer de energia. 

El metodo mas seguro seria usando 3 contactores:

1 Utilizacion. Es el contactor con el q meteriamos la carga.
2 Red. Es el contactor que estaria activado cuando hubiera red general
3.Generador. Es el contactor q estaria conectado cuando  se fuera la red general y  se activara el generador

Con un vigilante de tension podrias controlar las fases de corriente y desactivar el contactor de red cuando hubiera una subida, una bajada o un corte de la red general.

Este vigilante de tension ademas de desactivar el contactor de red general daria orden da permiso de arranque al contactor del generador, con lo cual  si nos fijamos, nunca podriamos mezclar la corriente de red con la del generador. Por ultimo como me dijiste que arrancarias en manual el generador( aunque es facilmente automatizable) arrancariamos el generador y con un pulsador activariamos el contactor del generador. Una  vez repuesta la red general  el vigilante de tension de fase  degenara la orden de activacion del contactor del generador y activara el contactor de red. En este ultimo caso es conveniente q sea temporizado para q no se desconecte el contactor  de generador hasta q hayan pasado unos dos o tres minutos para evitar fluctuaciones de la red general.


----------



## Arze_Bless (May 29, 2008)

Podrias automatizar el sistema e incorporar el circuito de conexion al generador no seria dificil... pon contactos de proteccion, cosa que si funciona el generador bote al contactor de la red y asi mismo pero al inverso... para que nunca se te mezclen las lineas ya que seria peligroso y ten encuenta fusibles


----------



## lomadelalata (Ago 24, 2008)

tengo un generador trifasico y se le quemo el AVR, lamentablemente el mismo esta sellado en epoxi, algun amigo tendra un esquema de funcinamiento


----------

